# ruby whistle



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

do you guys know what the best whistle for a ruby is? i was considering regner one.


AND THIS IS THE 30,000th thread to be posted on MLS!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate;

The trouble with whistles is that one cannot scale down the laws of physics. I bought the Regner whistle for my Chaloner (Thorin). The whistle was the size of my pinkie. It is really meant to be concealed as an air reservoir tank beneath a locomotive running board. AND it really needs a bigger boiler than a Ruby or the Chaloner. I mounted mine atop the vertical boiler with no problems, BUT every time I blew a grade crossing signal (long, long, short, LOOOONG) - I ran out of steam. The whistle is the long brass pipe atop the boiler in the photo.










I finally sold the whistle to another steamer who owned a big boilered locomotive at the last steam-up I attended.

I hate to rain on your parade, but you are better off saving up for other stuff. Buy a whistle once you have a big boilered locomotive.

Happy steaming,
David Meashey


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

is this the correct size ruby boiler for whistle?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> is this the correct size ruby boiler for whistle?


Yes!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I put a Regner whistle on my shay. Works pretty well and is very popular with the kids
'cause it sounds like Thomas. Doesn't sound much like a locomotive, though.

Harvey C.
SA 1838


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have thought the 30,000 thread would have been a much bigger subject.  

http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/22238-steam-whistles.html


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bigger issue is not getting the whistle but that the Ruby is not easy to plumb a valve into


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

here is how i plan to install a regner whistle and pressure gauge. blue is steam line for whistle and red is steam line for pressure gauge.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

By the looks of your plumbing, the whistle will be going off continuously, or were you going to add a control of some sort?????
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i am still not sure where valve will be at yet.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

I have made Whistles for the Ruby.But it only runs 12 to 15 mins. With Whistle it runs 5 mins. With a bigger Boiler You can have a Duel Chime and Blow it all You want


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Bob in Mich said:


> I have made Whistles for the Ruby.But it only runs 12 to 15 mins. With Whistle it runs 5 mins. With a bigger Boiler You can have a Duel Chime and Blow it all You want
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqFXHcGT-
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48xphgeFKl4


links wont work for me. hmm..


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Click on the word in blue "YOU TUBE"


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

bob, i know that. when i click on first one it says video does not exist. when i click on second on, it does nothing and says i need to install something to proceed.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

They aint no Ruby's...

It looks as if the forum code is now messed up posting of YouTube videos within the page.
I tried it with a few and they no longer work as usual.. 

OK, got is sussed. Now rather than paste the YouTube page URL as before.
You now need to paste the URL under 'Share' below the video on the YouTube page.











Andrew


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate,

You want a whistle, well................here you go.

This is my 3-chime Southern Pacific for my 1-1/2 inch Allen ten-wheeler. 1-1/2 inches in diameter and about 14 inches long. I purchased this one in 1981 from Railroad Supply Corp. You can see the whistle valve at the end of the main body. The sound in this whistle is very mellow and maybe on the baritone side. Definitely NOT a peanut whistle . We have this same whistle on our 1-1/2 inch mogul disguised as an "air tank". When you blow this thing for a "crossing" (two longs, a short and a long), it will consume about 5-8 psi of steam pressure AND that is from a boiler 38 inches long and 8 inches in diameter, at 120 psi!



















Here it is setup to wake-up the neighbors and the entire neighborhood . Hook it to my compressor for "tryout" 










The whistle valve with a 1/8 NPT thread.


You might have to mount this thing on a couple of trailing cars as a "flat car load"


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i think i have you outdone. i have a single chime whistle off of a maine 2 footer/ plantation steamer i beleive. its VERY loud and we have it hooked up to our compressor. i love to annoy the neighbors with it.
i once rolled it out in our driveway and hid behing moms car. some guy that was definitely lost drove by real slow with his windows down. then with the pull of a rope a loud wwWWWOOOOOOOOOOOooowwWWWOOOOooo!!! let out and i beleive he crapped his pants!.. maybe i will put it on my big USAT flat car 

Nate H.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a Weltyk Whistle on my old Geoffbuilt Shay...


----------



## Modeltdude (May 16, 2015)

Bob in Mich said:


> I have made Whistles for the Ruby.But it only runs 12 to 15 mins. With Whistle it runs 5 mins. With a bigger Boiler You can have a Duel Chime and Blow it all You want


Hello Bob 

I just ran across your video of an Accucraft Ruby with a small whistle, questions where is you get it and if you made it what would be the chances of getting one and what valve did you use ???
Thank you Darren


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

Modeltdude said:


> Hello Bob
> 
> I just ran across your video of an Accucraft Ruby with a small whistle, questions where is you get it and if you made it what would be the chances of getting one and what valve did you use ???
> Thank you Darren


The info is in the description section of the YouTube video when you follow the link to view it on YouTube instead of embedded here. It is a DJB whistle. www.djbengineering.co.uk


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Modeltdude said:


> where is you get it and if you made it what would be the chances of getting one and what valve did you use ???


Darren, that all happened 5 years ago. Since then, DJB has 'retired' and they are no longer available. 'Bob in Mich' was posting last year, so maybe he's still around.

Try:
Steam Whistle Plans
Steam Whistles


----------

